# Condensate drains



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

What is Florida code on discharge of condensate.....for example ....cooler cases in a grocery store separated from sewer......is the storm system out of the question? I usually have hub drains and indirect discharge into a long combined waste line but I ran into an elevation issue and will need to pump...and...I am wondering if into the storm system at the roof drain locations is illegal.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

*[M] 314.2.1 Condensate disposal.​*​​​​Condensate from all
cooling coils and evaporators shall be conveyed from the
drain pan outlet to an approved place of disposal. Condensate
shall not discharge into a street, alley or other areas so as​
to cause a nuisance.

I ask because this is ambiguous to me...any one got working knowledge of the subject?


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

stillaround said:


> [M] 314.2.1 Condensate disposal. Condensate from all cooling coils and evaporators shall be conveyed from the drain pan outlet to an approved place of disposal. Condensate shall not discharge into a street, alley or other areas so as to cause a nuisance. I ask because this is ambiguous to me...any one got working knowledge of the subject?


we normally pipe them to roof drains off of units on the roof. If you need to lift the condensate they make lift pumps just for that application but a roof drain should be fine


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

That's pretty much what is in our IPC code in Texas , we aren't allowed to pipe condensate into roof drains where it would get into the storm sewer( because the ac guys cleaning the coils with acids and such). We have to pipe our condensate into the sanitary sewer. We aren't allowed to just pipe it out onto the ground .


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

stillaround said:


> What is Florida code on discharge of condensate.....for example ....cooler cases in a grocery store separated from sewer......is the storm system out of the question? I usually have hub drains and indirect discharge into a long combined waste line but I ran into an elevation issue and will need to pump...and...I am wondering if into the storm system at the roof drain locations is illegal.



Get something like this and pump it to the nearest sanitary hub drain or floor sink. 

http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/LI...2P351&ef_id=UkyI7wAABX65HyBE:20131008003300:s


----------



## plumbdik (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm in Florida and we use to pipe them indirectly to sinks, hub drains, floor sumps, etc. We have had no issue piping them over roof drains and into scuppers for disposal. Recently the county I do most of my work in, changed the code to NOT allow condensate drainage into the sanitary sewer system. I believe the change was to save money on waste water treatment since condensate doesn't need to be purified like sewage. I think you will be okay, good luck with the pump.


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

The key is in the definitions


APPROVED. Acceptable to the code official or other authority having jurisdiction. 

In miami-Dade, condensate in the sanitary sewer is a no-no. Can't have the sewer dept processing water they weren't paid to produce. Not sure about public storm drains. The little new construction that I have been involved with, we had to run into the catch basin of the area drain in the parking lot, or dig a small drainage pit and fill with gravel on residential. Typically 24x24x24 on the plans. The catch basins were drained on site. Not tied into a public storm drain.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

justme said:


> Get something like this and pump it to the nearest sanitary hub drain or floor sink.
> 
> http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/LI...2P351&ef_id=UkyI7wAABX65HyBE:20131008003300:s


Thanks,... in this instance it is 200 ft of cooler case grocery store drainage on both sides...but Ill go into a sump with a $150 pump and 1.5" it somewhere...total developed length of the drainage is 600 ft. and the nearest manhole outside is 200 ft away with a 4.5' invert.......developer of the old mall needs to cough up some money and bring a sewer to the front door. 
That was a concern in my mind that there would be some rule about chemicals getting into the storm...


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

Not just chemicals in this case, if you are talking about refrigerated food cases then there are all kinds of goodies inside those cases.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

stillaround said:


> Thanks,... in this instance it is 200 ft of cooler case grocery store drainage on both sides...but Ill go into a sump with a $150 pump and 1.5" it somewhere...total developed length of the drainage is 600 ft. and the nearest manhole outside is 200 ft away with a 4.5' invert.......developer of the old mall needs to cough up some money and bring a sewer to the front door. That was a concern in my mind that there would be some rule about chemicals getting into the storm...


Yea if its that much then pump overhead into a gravity drain to the nearest drain receptor.


----------



## Ghostmaker (Jan 12, 2013)

Call your local code authority.


----------

